# 33% off EZ One Tracksaw Power Bench



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I just noticed they have a sale on the EZ One Power Bench. I wish they had been on sale when I bought mine. EZ-ONE Powerbench by eurekazone SPECIAL - Amazon.com.

Bill


----------

